# Per Iturbe è duello a tre



## mefisto94 (10 Febbraio 2014)

Secondo quanto riporta Sportmediaset, il futuro di Iturbe sembra essere quanto mai incerto. Oltre alla Juve e alla Roma, che da tempo sono sul giocatore, sembra si sia mosso anche il Real Madrid.

Sempre il portale fa giustamente notare che tutti i club che vogliono accaparrarserlo per soli 15 milioni devono parlare col Verona, formalmente unico detentore dell'esercizio del diritto di riscatto.

Juan Iturbe conta fino ad ora 19 presenze e 5 reti in massima serie.


----------



## Jino (10 Febbraio 2014)

A me non convince del tutto, piuttosto quei soldi li spendo per Cerci.


----------



## The Ripper (10 Febbraio 2014)

Da prendere assolutamente. Prendiamoci Sogliano e che si porti dietro anche Iturbe!


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Febbraio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> A me non convince del tutto, piuttosto quei soldi li spendo per Cerci.



Davvero ?

Io lo prenderei all'istante. Considerando che ha 20 ed è alla sua prima stagione vera. Magari fosse anche solo il nostro unico acquisto.


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Febbraio 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Da prendere assolutamente. Prendiamoci Sogliano e che si porti dietro anche Iturbe!



Eh purtroppo servirebbero anche i soldi.


----------



## Jino (10 Febbraio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Davvero ?
> 
> Io lo prenderei all'istante. Considerando che ha 20 ed è alla sua prima stagione vera. Magari fosse anche solo il nostro unico acquisto.



Il ruolo di Cerci ed Iturbe è lo stesso, a parità di costo (più o meno credo ci siamo) prendo Alessio tutta la vita ora come ora. Per me è una garanzia, l'argentino una scommessa.


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Febbraio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Il ruolo di Cerci ed Iturbe è lo stesso, a parità di costo (più o meno credo ci siamo) prendo Alessio tutta la vita ora come ora. Per me è una garanzia, l'argentino una scommessa.



Io a parità di costo prendo Iturbe invece. Cerci mi fa impazzire, ma il suo apice credo l'abbia raggiunto quest'anno. Ho un pò di paura che non abbia la mentalità da squadra vincente, e che possa rimanere un giocatore da media classifica. 

Iturbe invece sono convinto che farà strada. Ma è solo una mia opinione.


----------



## Frikez (10 Febbraio 2014)

Iturbe comunque ha ancora molto da dimostrare, non bastano una quindicina di partite in Serie A in una piccola per parlare di nuovo fenomeno ecc..

Con 15 milioni prendi gente più pronta ed affidabile come Cerci per esempio, secondo me né la Roma né la Juve sono sul giocatore come scrivono.


----------



## O Animal (10 Febbraio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Io a parità di costo prendo Iturbe invece. Cerci mi fa impazzire, ma il suo apice credo l'abbia raggiunto quest'anno. Ho un pò di paura che non abbia la mentalità da squadra vincente, e che possa rimanere un giocatore da media classifica.
> 
> Iturbe invece sono convinto che farà strada. Ma è solo una mia opinione.



Ti ricorda forse qualcuno...


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Febbraio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Iturbe comunque ha ancora molto da dimostrare, non bastano una quindicina di partite in Serie A in una piccola per parlare di nuovo fenomeno ecc..
> 
> Con 15 milioni prendi gente più pronta ed affidabile come Cerci per esempio, secondo me né la Roma né la Juve sono sul giocatore come scrivono.



La Roma secondo me sì, sarebbe un esterno ideale. La Juve forse no, a meno che non rivoluzioni sistema di gioco. Il Real potrebbe prenderlo in considerazione come alternativa.


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Febbraio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Ti ricorda forse qualcuno...



Però c'è da dire che Lentini è stato anche e soprattutto sfortunato. Quando è rientrato non era più lo stesso. Anche se non l'ho visto giocare direttamente.

Mi scuso per l'Off su lentini e Cerci. Torniamo a Iturbe.


----------



## O Animal (10 Febbraio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Però c'è da dire che Lentini è stato anche e soprattutto sfortunato. Quando è rientrato non era più lo stesso. Anche se non l'ho visto giocare direttamente.
> 
> Mi scuso per l'Off su lentini e Cerci. Torniamo a Iturbe.



Rispondo su Lentini e chiudo l'Off... Mica tanto sfortunato, il genio che guidava la Porsche a 200 all'ora con il ruotino era proprio lui...

Tornando a Iturbe mi fanno morire le notizie di calciomercato... è come parlare di aria fritta...


----------



## mandraghe (10 Febbraio 2014)

Cerci al Lentini pre-incidente non gli pulisce nemmeno le scarpe...comunque Iturbe a quelle cifre non lo prendo mai e poi mai, poi si sa che se c'è il Real i prezzi si gonfiano


----------



## Frikez (10 Febbraio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> La Roma secondo me sì, sarebbe un esterno ideale. La Juve forse no, a meno che non rivoluzioni sistema di gioco. Il Real potrebbe prenderlo in considerazione come alternativa.



Beh se il Real vuole fare un investimento importante per il futuro lo blocca senza problemi, la Roma invece quando spende prende giocatori un po' più navigati e poi con Florenzi Ljajic Gervinho e ora Bastos sono messi bene sugli esterni.


----------



## Z A Z A' (10 Febbraio 2014)

Cerci è Diamanti 2.0,tutta la vita Iturbe (che secondo me finisce a Roma.)


----------



## The Ripper (10 Febbraio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Iturbe comunque ha ancora molto da dimostrare, non bastano una quindicina di partite in Serie A in una piccola per parlare di nuovo fenomeno ecc..
> 
> Con 15 milioni prendi gente più pronta ed affidabile come Cerci per esempio, secondo me né la Roma né la Juve sono sul giocatore come scrivono.



Beh, Cercin pure gioca mica nello United, gioca nel Torino! Ha fatto 10 gol, ma ben 5 su rigore...quiindi praticamente Iturbe ha segnato lo stesso numero di gol. E' più assistman di Iturbe ma la mia sensazione è che soffra molto la grande squadra, il peso che può avere una maglia importante.
Non so.
Piace anche a me Cerci, ma forse per motivi anagrafici preferirei investire su Iturbe (Cerci lo prenderesti comunque alla soglia dei 28 anni, nel pieno della maturità calcistica). se ci fosse la possibilità prenderei addirittura entrambi.

Ma per Cerci io credo che chiedono più che per Iturbe.


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Febbraio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Beh se il Real vuole fare un investimento importante per il futuro lo blocca senza problemi, la Roma invece quando spende prende giocatori un po' più navigati e poi con Florenzi Ljajic Gervinho e ora Bastos sono messi bene sugli esterni.



Numericamente sì. Con Iturbe è un'altra cosa. 

Detto questo se fossi pa Roma cambierei il meno possibile.


----------



## Angstgegner (10 Febbraio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> La Roma secondo me sì, sarebbe un esterno ideale. La Juve forse no, a meno che non rivoluzioni sistema di gioco. Il Real potrebbe prenderlo in considerazione come alternativa.



Secondo me la Juve cambierà sistema di gioco. Non mi sorprenderei se Cerci andasse alla Juve e Iturbe alla Roma.
C'è poco da fare gli schizzinosi, ci servirebbero come il pane entrambi.
Attualmente preferisco il primo, ma in prospettiva prenderei il secondo.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (10 Febbraio 2014)

una cosa è certa servono esterni destri di ruolo


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Febbraio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Secondo me la Juve cambierà sistema di gioco. Non mi sorprenderei se Cerci andasse alla Juve e Iturbe alla Roma.
> C'è poco da fare gli schizzinosi, ci servirebbero come il pane entrambi.
> Attualmente preferisco il primo, ma in prospettiva prenderei il secondo.



Se fossimo andati in Champions c'era speranza. Ora è un miracolo se non vendono nessuno purtroppo.


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Febbraio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> A me non convince del tutto, piuttosto quei soldi li spendo per Cerci.



se consideramo che è un 93 forse è anche molto più forte di cerci, ad oggi non credo ma in futuro..


----------



## Butcher (10 Febbraio 2014)

Dai, Cerci, Iturbe...vi levo ogni impiccio di mezzo: non prendiamo nessuno dei due!


----------



## Frikez (10 Febbraio 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Beh, Cercin pure gioca mica nello United, gioca nel Torino! Ha fatto 10 gol, ma ben 5 su rigore...quiindi praticamente Iturbe ha segnato lo stesso numero di gol. E' più assistman di Iturbe ma la mia sensazione è che soffra molto la grande squadra, il peso che può avere una maglia importante.
> Non so.
> Piace anche a me Cerci, ma forse per motivi anagrafici preferirei investire su Iturbe (Cerci lo prenderesti comunque alla soglia dei 28 anni, nel pieno della maturità calcistica). se ci fosse la possibilità prenderei addirittura entrambi.
> 
> Ma per Cerci io credo che chiedono più che per Iturbe.



Cerci è arrivato tardi nel calcio che conta nonostante avesse un talento sconfinato che gli ha permesso di farsi notare in tutte le nazionali giovanili e in seguito da Spalletti nella Roma, come hai detto giustamente è più assistman, difatti è il migliore del campionato e quest'anno si sta confermando dopo una stagione su alti livelli.
E' chiaro che in una grande è tutto da valutare, stesso discorso per Iturbe che ha il riscatto fissato intorno ai 15 milioni quindi in linea con la valutazione di Cerci.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (11 Febbraio 2014)

Sarebbe da prendere... ma essendo morti di fame non lo acquisteremo mai.


----------



## Jino (11 Febbraio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> se consideramo che è un 93 forse è anche molto più forte di cerci, ad oggi non credo ma in futuro..



L'età conta fin la, non vuol dire faccia una grande carriera Iturbe. Io analizzo il presente, per me Cerci convince di più e a parità di soldi prenderei lui. Ma sono gusti personali alla fine.


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Febbraio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> L'età conta fin la, non vuol dire faccia una grande carriera Iturbe. Io analizzo il presente, per me Cerci convince di più e a parità di soldi prenderei lui. Ma sono gusti personali alla fine.



a me iturbe se esplode da l'impressione che può affermarsi anche a livello internazionale, impressione che invece non mi da cerci che mi sembra un giocatore più da campionato italiano..


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Febbraio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> a me iturbe se esplode da l'impressione che può affermarsi anche a livello internazionale, impressione che invece non mi da cerci che mi sembra un giocatore più da campionato italiano..



Esattamente quello che avevo detto io la pagina prima.


----------



## Aragorn (11 Febbraio 2014)

Sull'interesse del Real ho qualche dubbio, ma se così fosse non vedo che speranze potrebbero avere Juve e Roma.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (11 Febbraio 2014)

*Di Marzio: il DG del Verona ha annunciato il riscatto pari a 15M. Quindi chi lo vuole, dovrà trattare solo con i veronesi.*


----------



## Z A Z A' (11 Febbraio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: il DG del Verona ha annunciato il riscatto pari a 15M. Quindi chi lo vuole, dovrà trattare solo con i veronesi.*



Quindi direi che come prezzo ci aggiriamo sui 18/20 pippi cash o 8/9 in comproprietà


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (11 Febbraio 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Quindi direi che come prezzo ci aggiriamo sui 18/20 pippi cash o 8/9 in comproprietà



diciamo di si... in comproprietà potrebbe essere abbordabile


----------

